# Pregnant after D&C?



## Lyn689

Hello All! I am new to this kind of thing. My story is going to be really long so I apologize and I am hoping to hear all of your opinions...

In Sept '11 my boyfriend and I decided to start a family. I got off my BC pills and got pregnant within 2 weeks after. We were both amazed at how fast it happened. We were looking forward to this journey and could not wait to become parents! I made my first OB appointment Oct 31st and then on Nov 15th for my ultrasound. They did an ultrasound and said the baby was about 6-7 weeks along. We got to see our little baby's heartbeating and even got to hear it! It was amazing! I was making a life inside of me! They said I was due June 26th 2012. 

Dec 15th We went to the doctor for my normal check up at 12 weeks and the doctor tried to find the heartbeat on the doppler. He wasn't successful. He said not to worry (he didn't try long enough to find it) he just wanted to throw us into ultrasound as a early Christmas gift so we can see our baby. Which we were both very excited for! After hearing that, we were not expecting the worst... The ultrasound technician looked for a minute and said my name and immediately grabbed my arm giving me her deepest apologies that she had to give me the following news.... The baby's heart was no longer beating. Our baby died. No one expected this news! She said it had stopped growing at 8 weeks! a week to a week and a half after we saw it in the first ultrasound!

The OB scheduled me for a D&C the next day (Dec 16th). Everything went smoothly with the procedure and I only bled for one day. I went in a week later for a check up and everything looked great. The doc then advised me to wait until after one normal menstrual cycle had passed to start trying to get pregnant again. Well, then the next day I got my period. It was a lot lighter and still lasted as long as it normally did before. After that passed, My BF and I began having unprotected sex.

Within a week after having sex I started getting the same symptoms I got when I first was pregnant... Hot flashes, crazy vivid dreams (every night to this day!), first the loss of apetite and now starving all the time, craving junk foods, nauseated, tired all the time, and frequent urination. I am still having all these symptoms. In the past 3 weeks I have taken 3 negative tests and I am a week late for my period based on my last cycle after the D&C

Has anyone else experienced this? Do you think my hCg levels are just not lowering fast enough? or Do you think I really am pregnant? 

I will obviously be going back to the doctor if this persists with another negative test...

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Twinkie210

Lyn689 said:


> Hello All! I am new to this kind of thing. My story is going to be really long so I apologize and I am hoping to hear all of your opinions...
> 
> In Sept '11 my boyfriend and I decided to start a family. I got off my BC pills and got pregnant within 2 weeks after. We were both amazed at how fast it happened. We were looking forward to this journey and could not wait to become parents! I made my first OB appointment Oct 31st and then on Nov 15th for my ultrasound. They did an ultrasound and said the baby was about 6-7 weeks along. We got to see our little baby's heartbeating and even got to hear it! It was amazing! I was making a life inside of me! They said I was due June 26th 2012.
> 
> Dec 15th We went to the doctor for my normal check up at 12 weeks and the doctor tried to find the heartbeat on the doppler. He wasn't successful. He said not to worry (he didn't try long enough to find it) he just wanted to throw us into ultrasound as a early Christmas gift so we can see our baby. Which we were both very excited for! After hearing that, we were not expecting the worst... The ultrasound technician looked for a minute and said my name and immediately grabbed my arm giving me her deepest apologies that she had to give me the following news.... The baby's heart was no longer beating. Our baby died. No one expected this news! She said it had stopped growing at 8 weeks! a week to a week and a half after we saw it in the first ultrasound!
> 
> The OB scheduled me for a D&C the next day (Dec 16th). Everything went smoothly with the procedure and I only bled for one day. I went in a week later for a check up and everything looked great. The doc then advised me to wait until after one normal menstrual cycle had passed to start trying to get pregnant again. Well, then the next day I got my period. It was a lot lighter and still lasted as long as it normally did before. After that passed, My BF and I began having unprotected sex.
> 
> Within a week after having sex I started getting the same symptoms I got when I first was pregnant... Hot flashes, crazy vivid dreams (every night to this day!), first the loss of apetite and now starving all the time, craving junk foods, nauseated, tired all the time, and frequent urination. I am still having all these symptoms. In the past 3 weeks I have taken 3 negative tests and I am a week late for my period based on my last cycle after the D&C
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this? Do you think my hCg levels are just not lowering fast enough? or Do you think I really am pregnant?
> 
> I will obviously be going back to the doctor if this persists with another negative test...
> 
> Thanks for your time!

I am very sorry for you loss.

It could be a couple things, but since you are getting negative tests, I would say you are either pregnant but too early for the test to show positive, or are in you 2WW and AF will show soon.

The problem with pregnancy symptoms is that the exact same symptoms can all be caused by progesterone, which is highest in the 2WW. It would be unusual for this to happen for 3 weeks straight though.

Best course of action is to see if your Dr. can run a blood test. This will tell you for sure if you have pregnancy hormones in your system or not.

Good Luck! I hope you get some good news!


----------



## Lyn689

Twinkie210 said:


> I am very sorry for you loss.
> 
> It could be a couple things, but since you are getting negative tests, I would say you are either pregnant but too early for the test to show positive, or are in you 2WW and AF will show soon.
> 
> The problem with pregnancy symptoms is that the exact same symptoms can all be caused by progesterone, which is highest in the 2WW. It would be unusual for this to happen for 3 weeks straight though.
> 
> Best course of action is to see if your Dr. can run a blood test. This will tell you for sure if you have pregnancy hormones in your system or not.
> 
> Good Luck! I hope you get some good news!

Thanks for your comment back! Just one question... 2WW is 2 week wait? and what is AF? I hope I am right about the first one.


----------



## Twinkie210

Lyn689 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> I am very sorry for you loss.
> 
> It could be a couple things, but since you are getting negative tests, I would say you are either pregnant but too early for the test to show positive, or are in you 2WW and AF will show soon.
> 
> The problem with pregnancy symptoms is that the exact same symptoms can all be caused by progesterone, which is highest in the 2WW. It would be unusual for this to happen for 3 weeks straight though.
> 
> Best course of action is to see if your Dr. can run a blood test. This will tell you for sure if you have pregnancy hormones in your system or not.
> 
> Good Luck! I hope you get some good news!
> 
> Thanks for your comment back! Just one question... 2WW is 2 week wait? and what is AF? I hope I am right about the first one.Click to expand...

yes 2WW is Two Week Wait and AF is Aunt Flo, or your period.


----------



## Lyn689

Twinkie210 said:


> Lyn689 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> I am very sorry for you loss.
> 
> It could be a couple things, but since you are getting negative tests, I would say you are either pregnant but too early for the test to show positive, or are in you 2WW and AF will show soon.
> 
> The problem with pregnancy symptoms is that the exact same symptoms can all be caused by progesterone, which is highest in the 2WW. It would be unusual for this to happen for 3 weeks straight though.
> 
> Best course of action is to see if your Dr. can run a blood test. This will tell you for sure if you have pregnancy hormones in your system or not.
> 
> Good Luck! I hope you get some good news!
> 
> Thanks for your comment back! Just one question... 2WW is 2 week wait? and what is AF? I hope I am right about the first one.Click to expand...
> 
> yes 2WW is Two Week Wait and AF is Aunt Flo, or your period.Click to expand...

Well unfortunately I just got my period... bummer! I got extremely emotional discovering this. I had a feeling it was coming but I was praying for better things such as being pregnant again... Gunna try and keep my head up and continue to try... thanks for your information...


----------



## Twinkie210

Sorry your period came. It really messes with your mind that the symptoms of pregnancy are exactly the same as the symptoms before AF. I hope next month is better and you get your BFP!


----------



## lauren10

I'm so sorry....I think this is the only reason why they tell you to wait a cycle...because it can be confusing as your body is readjusting to not being pregnant. We waited the one cycle and got pregnant the next one...hopefully you will too!!


----------

